# Beyonce & Jay-Z getting married today...



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

  Jay-Z is apparently celebrating something big Friday night and Beyoncé’s dad, Matthew Knowles, has been shopping future wedding photos around, but still no official confirmation: are Beyoncé Knowles and Jay-Z tying the knot? 

People reported earlier this week that the longtime couple had taken out a marriage license in Scarsdale, N.Y. A source told the magazine that the pair obtained a license, which is valid for 60 days, Tuesday morning. 

No confirmation came from Beyoncé or Jay-Z that they were planning to wed any time soon. 

The New York Daily News is reporting that Friday night will be a time to celebrate for Jay-Z, as he intends to hold some kind of special event. The Daily News notes though that it is uncertain whether the hip-hop mogul is sharing with his friends the happiness of nuptials or of his major deal with Live Nation. 

“Jay has invited some close friends, including Diddy, to his apartment in New York,” a source told the Daily News. “He hasn't said if it's for his wedding.”

Apart from Diddy, other celebrities known to be in the city and known as friends of the couple include Kanye West, Pharrell Williams and Jermaine Dupri, adds the News. 

Beyoncé, 26, and Jay-Z, 38, have been a couple since 2002. They have persevered in being discreet about their relationship. Perhaps they would not even have made their romance public, had it not been for their collaborations on Jay-Z’s song “’03 Bonnie & Clyde” and Beyoncé’s solo hit “Crazy in Love,” in 2003, which sparked rumors that their partnership was not solely musical. 

Marriage rumors have swirled before, such as the alleged December 2006 wedding in a luxurious Caribbean resort that never took place. 

This time around, Matthew Knowles, Beyoncé’s father and manager, is reportedly preparing to share exclusive photos from the wedding with the highest bidder, as a magazine insider told the News. 

“Mathew first started talking about wedding photos on Monday,” the anonymous source said. “He said, ‘How much are you offering?’ There has been a back-and-forth since then, but he has not revealed the date. He is definitely talking about there being wedding pictures.”  
 
There is a growing buzz about this.  I am really curious if it's legit.  Good luck & congrats to them if it is.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope Mathew doesn't pimp the girl's photos! Congrats, though. Sounds like something big is going down.


----------



## MakeupGuru (Apr 4, 2008)

i heard that yesterday they were seen getting the date 4.4.2008 tatooed around each others ring fingers.. so the rumor was the date was to day


----------



## Brittni (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought they had broke up a while back?

Aww, well I love 'em together so I hope so! cute!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

no
no
no.

this is all wrong.

*i* am supposed to be the new mrs. carter, dammit. why's beyonce got all the luck? haha shiiiit.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 6, 2008)

this is good if its true. i love beyonce and i always liked them together...


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 6, 2008)

*i wanna see a lil baby next haha*


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, they got married & had a party at his 40/40 club.
The ceromony took place in his apt. in NYC which is in Tibecca.
Thay have been together for 8 years.
WOO HOO
Congrats to them


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 6, 2008)

Aaaw...FINALLY! Congrats to them. I reckon the babies would be so cute


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_I reckon the babies would be so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh man! they're going to be toooooo cute.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Yes, they got married & had a party at his 40/40 club.
The ceromony took place in his apt. in NYC which is in Tibecca.
Thay have been together for 8 years.
WOO HOO
Congrats to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they've been together since 2002 so thats 6 years not 8.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 6, 2008)

babies are not only going to be too cute but DEFINITELY spoiled rich...hahaha..lucky


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 6, 2008)

Well it's about bloody time lol.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 7, 2008)

She is probably pregnant, which is not a bad thing.  And you know Jay is not getting any younger!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_She is probably pregnant, which is not a bad thing.  And you know Jay is not getting any younger!_

 
LOL....I was thinking the same thing.  I hope she isn't.  I can't take any more pregnant celebrities.  Jay-Z is 40 so it's time for him to settle down.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 7, 2008)

^My co-worker said the same thing, that he's really 40. And, I've heard it many times before. So, is she really 26?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 7, 2008)

*i heard beyonce lies about her age b4. idk though. i cant see howd shed get away with that. theres suppose to something that says shes about 32-34.*


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know about Beyoncé, but Michelle Williams of DC.....she's going to need Jesus to stand up and say she's 27 before I believe it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

Michie u are hilaaaaaarious! I agree with the Michelle thing though. Sigh. She just never fit in the group.

I hope they are pregnant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahaha I live through other people...yes get married and have babiesss!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

There kids are going to be so cute = ]


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

no way in hell is beyonce twenty six. thirty two to thirty four sounds alot more like it.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 9, 2008)

If Beyoncé is really 26, that would mean she joined Destiny's Child ( the group started in 1997) back when she was a teenager.
Think about it people. She DID NOT look like a teenager in the beginning of DC.
Also, "Say my name" was released in 1999. Now if you look at the clip, she looks like she is in her 20's, which would make her older thatn what she claims to be.


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 9, 2008)

LMFAO...Well B's father pays off every website known possible to keep her looking like she is perfect. Her father needs to chill the f out. He paid off youtube to take off that video of her falling down the stairs during a performance. So, we may never know how old she really is.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 9, 2008)

It sounds like he has a complex. There's nothing more reassuring than having your dad force magazines to photoshop the hell out of you *sigh* Thanks Dad!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations to them =)

I think she is way too pretty for him, though. Especially after hearing about those rumors he was cheating on her.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2008)

You know what I don't get???  I keep reading sites where they continue to comment on the fact that they aren't wearing wedding rings.  Is that really a surprise to anyone?  They kept the whole thing on the low to begin with.  Actually, they have (sort of) kept their relationship on the low.  So, do you really think they are going to walk around with wedding rings on?


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure, but I heard they got tattoss around their ring finger of some date. Well, at least the tablod's mentioned Jay did. I think that was too symbolize a ring.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, they've actually had the Roman Numerals _IV_ tattooed on their ring fingers for a while now. It's speculated that they got them because they both share the same birthdates (Beyoncé being Sept. 4 and Jay-Z on Dec. 4) and 4 is their lucky number.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 16, 2008)

*^^ aww That is so modern romantic haha I heard Beyonce wants to retire now and is working on her final album. They say she wants to work behind the scenes for J's record label.  *


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_If Beyoncé is really 26, that would mean she joined Destiny's Child ( the group started in 1997) back when she was a teenager.
Think about it people. She DID NOT look like a teenager in the beginning of DC.
Also, "Say my name" was released in 1999. Now if you look at the clip, she looks like she is in her 20's, which would make her older thatn what she claims to be._

 

I once saw a biography of Beyonce on the Biography channel, and how the group started, apparently the 3 present members were in like a kind of girl band when they were still really young, like pre-teen. Then 1 of the people left the group so the 3 of them remained. They already were a group in their very early teens, but didn't get publicity until much later. I do think they were all still really young when they got famous, like early "tweens".

She is *27 *now, she was born in 1981.


----------



## riacarolina (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I don't know about Beyoncé, but Michelle Williams of DC.....she's going to need Jesus to stand up and say she's 27 before I believe it._

 

LOL @ that!


----------

